# IBH OPC Datenaustausch mit Visualbasic S5 auf S7



## sps-fuzzy (13 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
habe einen IBH OPC Server am laufen, der holt Daten von einer S5-115 und S7-314, diese werden für eine Visualisierung benutzt.
Möchte gerne Daten von S5-115 EB0 über OPC nach S7-314 nach MB10 übertragen.
Ist dies mit einem einfachen Visualbasic-Programm möglich, wenn ja bitte ich um ein kleines Beispiel.

P. S. IBHsoftec hat zwar ein Beispiel, diese ist mir viel zu komplex um nur ein Eingangsbyte zu übertragen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe
sps-fuzzy


----------



## Question_mark (13 Januar 2008)

*Mal so als Anregung ..*

Hallo,



			
				sps-fuzzy schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte gerne Daten von S5-115 EB0 über OPC nach S7-314 nach MB10 übertragen.



Leider hast Du nicht geschrieben, wie die bestehende Anlage vernetzt ist (z.B. Ethernet, Profibus, MPI). Aber im Prinzip kannst Du evtl. die Daten zwischen der S5 und der S7 (ich hoffe, ich habe dein Problem richtig verstanden) direkt über bestehende Kommunikationswege unter Umgehung des PC (mit dem OPC-Server) austauschen ??? 
Prinzipiell ist es natürlich möglich, das in VB über den PC via OPC zu rangieren, aber ist das wirklich nötig ?
Nur mal so als Denkanstoss, da ich die Anlagenkonfiguration nicht kenne kann ich natürlich auch nicht konkreter werden.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## sps-fuzzy (14 Januar 2008)

*Datenaustausch mit IBHLink*

Hallo alle und  Question_mark,
der Datenaustausch erfolgt ausschliesslich über IBH Link S5 an der S5-115 und IBH Link S7 an der S7-314 natürlich über Ethernet.
Deshalb wäre ich für ein rangieren mit VB sehr dankbar.

Gruß
sps-fuzzy


----------



## vladi (14 Januar 2008)

Hi,



sps-fuzzy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe einen IBH OPC Server am laufen, der holt Daten von einer S5-115 und S7-314, diese werden für eine *Visualisierung* benutzt.


Diese Übetragung von Merker- S5 nach S7 kann doch in der Visu gemacht werden, da sind die Kommunikationswege doch schon da.

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## sps-fuzzy (14 Januar 2008)

*Visu wird gelegentlich abgeschaltet*

Hallo,
gute Idee, aber die Visu wird am Abend abgeschaltet,
der OPC-Server läuft dauernd.

Gruß
sps-fuzzy


----------



## vladi (14 Januar 2008)

*Opc*

Hi,
schade. Na dann anh. der Beispiele ein VB Programm machen, das zwei
OPC Clients beinhaltet, und die Daten hin und her schaufelt. Hab leider
keine Beispiele dafür; was liefert IBH, evtl. eine DLL oder OCX für VB?

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (15 Januar 2008)

Sie brauchen ein extra Programm, welches die Daten durch die Gegend schaufelt. Dieses kann auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen, wie der OPC-Server. Mit Beispielen kann ich leider nicht dienen 

Grundsätzlich kann so etwas mit einem einfachen VB Programm realisiert werden. Sie brauchen Client Controls um auf den OPC-Server zuzugreifen. Mit diesen Client Controls können Sie dann problemlos lesend und schreibend über den OPC-Server auf die SPS Operanden zugreifen.

Bernhard Götz


----------

